# Nigerian "rolling" her head - update



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2009)

Just today I noticed one of my goats "rolling" her head in a circle. She is not doing it constantly but is doing it more frequently than I like to see. She is eating, normal temp, out in the field and running around with the other goat. Fecal is formed pellets but in a clump. I will take a sample to vet on monday but is there something I need to worry about?


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 30, 2009)

How are her eyes? When you tap the lower lid does she react quickly? Could be the start of something. When my goat got Listeriosis it started like this and then came on REALLY fast. So you will have to watch her closely. 
Have you had storms in your area? My goat got it from eating toxic plants that were blown into the goat pen.
Also, Does she have horns? Could she be scratching her back?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 30, 2009)

Sometimes my dehorned goats will make the scratching movement with their heads, even though they've never had horns to scratch with.  Give her a good scrub with your nails and see how she reacts.  I hope it is just an itch!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

Keep a close eye and be prepared for listeriosis or polio..


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, I tapped the lower lid and she responded immediately. I did check her ears (duh) and they are a bit dirty. Now I'm wondering if she has ear mites. I will make a vet appointment on Monday but thought I would get moving on the Ivomec. What is the dosage for goats?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

We use the labeled dose/route or Ivomec.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2009)

I have Noromectin and it only gives me cow and swine doses. I know it is 1cc per 70lbs for alpacas but not sure for goats. Noromectin has the 1% sterile solution. 

If this were my alpacas I would go ahead and do an Ivomec wash in the ears but since I'm new to goats, I think I will consult the vet first before doing anything more with the ears.

Do I want to inject or give orally? It seem like most people like to give Ivomec orally.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

I give Ivomec Injectable by injection to my goats. Especially if I were treating for external bugs.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 30, 2009)

Vet Rx works great on ear mites.  To treat ear mites with Ivermec, I think you have to apply it TO the inner ear...not sure.  I've always used Vet Rx or an ear mite drop from the vet.  Usually a goat with ear mites will have droopy ears, shake their heads a lot.  If it turns into an ear infection, they'll walk with a head tilt.

Many of my disbudded goats do this off and on - I agree...itchy back.  Also, many of my does do this in early labor.


----------



## mdoerge (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Karen- One of my Nigerian does also rolls her head like you are describing (maybe it's genetic ).  She has done this since she was about 4-5 months old.  One of Cindy's does rolls her head like that too.  I've only given the injectable Ivomec (for cattle and swine) orally at 1cc per 25 lbs.  I use it for deworming - I don't know about ear mites.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

For ear mite treatment we give Ivomec Injectable by injection.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2009)

I got back from the vet and they found nothing wrong with her. I also spoke to the original owner and her sire rolls his head. She also has other goats that roll their head like that too. The vet also said that was normal. So I worried for nothing.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

That is great news!!!


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Sep 1, 2009)

Whew! Great news!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a wether that would do that, and there was nothing wrong with him.  I think it just felt good.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 1, 2009)

one of my gals did that when she was mad or frustrated. ..and the 4H kids told me it was b/c she was dehorned and was trying to scratch. my other gal does it when her heat is coming on

glad it wasnt anything terrible! crazy goats


----------

